# First timer looking for maple flavor bacon



## michael maynard (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey all, lets get down to the dirty, this is my first time making bacon and I want to go for maple flavored. I've seen a few cure recipes that use 1/4 cup maple syrup per 5 lbs of belly but after reading further it seems that the syrup doesn't add that much flavor.

I've seen folks mentioned maple extract and maple sugar. What quantities of these would I use for a 5 pound pork belly? Would I just replace the brown sugar in known recipes for maple sugar?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! This is the process I'm looking at doing:

Mix the cure (recipe for 5lb belly):
4 tablespoons of Kosher salt
4 tablespoons of fresh ground pepper
Recommended amount of cure #1 (it's in the mail, 1-2 teaspoons)
1/4 cup dark brown sugar (or maple sugar????)
Any other ingredients you guys know are awesome with maple bacon!

Rub the belly with the mix and sit it in a ziplock bag for 10-14 days. Massage daily.
Remove belly and rinse well.
Fry-salt-test and soak in cold water if necessary.
Let belly sit in fridge uncovered for 24 hours to let pellicle form.
Cold smoke using AMNPS for 12 hours with hickory or apple pellets.
Let bacon rest for 2 days in fridge, covered.
I've made mountains of ribs and pork butts in my MES40 and Akorn but this is uncharted territory for me so I look to you bacon Gods for guidance


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Michael!

I see this is your first post, so at your leisure would you swing by Roll Call & introduce yourself.

That way we can all give you a proper welcome.

As for your bacon question, here is a search I did & their are several threads on maple flavored bacon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=maple+bacon

Happy reading.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2016)

This is a product I've used for several years....   2#'s of this product per 100#'s of pork belly...  It's economical to use...   easy....  and makes great bacon....   2% addition is easy to figure also...    For skinless bellies,  rub all sides of the meat...  let it sit in the refer for 14 days..

rinse, dry let rest in the refer another 7 days...   cold smoke 6-12 hrs. / day for up to 12 days...   rest for several more days in the refer...    You will have some of the best bacon you have had since the 1950's....    promise....  I do not recommend making a brine solution....  dry rub only...




  
bof Additional Product Images   eof Additional Product Images  bof Product Name
[h1]Maple Sugar Cure[/h1]
eof Product Namebof Product Price block
[h2]$2.75[/h2]
eof Product Price block bof free ship icon  eof free ship icon  bof Product description

Complete-nothing to add. This cure is perfect for those that want a light maple sugar flavor and aroma in their product. This cure can be used for dry curing and for cover pickles that do not require over 7 days to cure. Use 1 pound of cure per 1 gallon of brine at 20% pump. For dry rub, use 1/2 pound per 25 pounds of meat. If used for cover pickling, use 2 pounds of cure per gallon.


----------



## michael maynard (Jun 13, 2016)

SmokinAl, roll call complete!

Thanks DaveOmak, I'll have to grab some of that for my second batch. I ordered some maple sugar that is on the way. Since I already have the belly, I'll just replace the brown sugar in my recipe with maple sugar and see how that goes down first.

I'm hoping it has a great maple flavor


----------

